# Links to quoted posts



## velisarius

I believe that clicking on the small arrow in a quoted post it is meant to take us straight to that post, but I'm having some trouble doing that lately; more often than not it doesn't work. I'm almost certain that such links used to work perfectly well.

For example, in a thread today I tried to click on the arrow in the post below, but it doesn't seem to work for me as a link to Copyright's post:

She is pretty more than beutiful

(It happened to be a quote from the immediately preceding post, but in a long thread a direct link saves us the bother of much scrolling up and down.)


----------



## bearded

I've been trying, and the feature seems to be 'out of order' also on my computer.


----------



## swift

I’ve run into the same issue. Chrome user.


----------



## Peterdg

For me it still works. I'm also using Chrome.


----------



## mkellogg

I see that this is a change in Chrome and that a newer version of the Xenforo software adapts to it.  I'll try to get this newer version on the forums in the next week or so.


----------



## Peterdg

Well, on my pc at home, it doesn't work either anymore.

However, what you can do (at least in Chrome) is put the cursor on the little arrow, right click it, then choose "Copy link address" (I hope that is how it is called in English because my home computer tells me in Dutch), then move the cursor to the address bar (top of screen), then right click and choose paste. That works here.


----------



## velisarius

I use a mouse with my laptop. When I click on the arrow with the mouse wheel the link opens in a new tab, so that's my preferred strategy.


----------



## mkellogg

It is Friday night and I'm...upgrading the forums!  I see that the arrow issue in Chrome has been fixed at least.


----------



## bearded

Great! Thanks Mike.


----------



## velisarius

It's working perfectly for me too (Chrome). Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Copyright

velisarius said:


> I believe that clicking on the small arrow in a quoted post it is meant to take us straight to that post ...


Thanks, I never noticed that.


----------



## King Crimson

Copyright said:


> Thanks, I never noticed that.



That makes two of us... my only excuse is that that arrow is _really _small


----------

